# My random photography (Pic heavy).



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, here are a handful of photos I've taken. 

They're all taken with a real camera, with real film. I do take digital photos but they just don't have the same soul. I have done no computer alterations, what you see is what I took. 

I actually noticed a mark on my lens that has appeared on some of these photos, that's what you get for running a few films through the camera before developing!












I have hundreds of photos but obviously I won't upload all of them, I may make a 'gallery' website at some point for people to criticize my photography skills!

I'll post another few below, 5 is the limit it seems


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

Just another two. The church one below is actually one of my favourites, the lighting worked out really well for me.





Any questions, comments or criticisms are welcome.


----------



## philistine (Jul 5, 2013)

I like the atmosphere of desolation in the first picture, though the others are far, far too edited in my opinion. They'd be good if used for cover/album art, though as standalone photographs I feel they've been altered too much.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

philistine said:


> I feel they've been altered too much.



I haven't altered or edited any of these photos. They're all genuine, anything that looks altered in any way is just down to the film or use of the camera. 

A few of these are DIY redscale film for example, which exposes the red/orange layer of the film first. That results in redder, more vintage looking photos. The last photo has a double exposure, so you get the same statue from two angles.


----------



## PiP (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Breaking Myself,

Are these the photographs you are considering for the cover of you book?

I like the 3rd and 5th pics for atmosphere.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> Are these the photographs you are considering for the cover of you book?



Hey Piglet.

None of these quite go with the theme of my book unfortunately.

I have a couple I'm considering and a few films to develop that may have a few surprises, which I'll keep to myself for now 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 5, 2013)

They are very atmospheric, especially the church and the statue. Well done.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Gumby.

I'll probably share a few more when the films are developed, I tend to save them and do a few at a time so it might be a while 'til then.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 5, 2013)

I like how the light catches the statue and the lead figure looks as if he is about to step off the edge... crraaash! Well done!


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2013)

The 3rd pic..is that a park bench..if it is ,it looks huge!


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

Trilby said:


> I like how the light catches the statue and the lead figure looks as if he is about to step off the edge... crraaash! Well done!



Thanks Trilby, I walk past it every few weeks and it really does look like he's going to step on you. 



escorial said:


> The 3rd pic..is that a park bench..if it is ,it looks huge!



It's a bench that runs parallel to a history museum in Hull, it is quite long but the line of sight makes it appear even longer. 

I took it for a collection of 'rats eye view' photographs on the Lomography website.


----------



## MJ Preston (Jul 5, 2013)

Did you scan these pics Break?


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

MJ Preston said:


> Did you scan these pics Break?



These are the scans done by the processing company.

I just had them develop the film and put the scans on a disc, I had a set of prints made but the pics you see are straight off that disc.


----------



## Travers (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice photos. I especially like the first one, it's got a great angle and a nice cool colour palette.
The 5th one is also excellent, was it also a double exposure? You have some tree silhouettes in the sky.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Travers.

Yes it was double exposed, it may actually be multiple exposures now I think about it.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 15, 2013)

These are beautiful, especially considering they weren't digitally altered in any way. You were right — they've got a soul that digital photos lack.

I think the church photo looks absolutely amazing with the colours, though in my opinion, "Stop When Lights Flash" is the best of the bunch, for reasons that elude me.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Staff Deployment, I really appreciate it. The first photo has a good contrast with the colours, usually more common with slide photos or cross-processed films.

I was actually quite flattered to be inboxed by another member, in regards to commissioning a photo to go on their book cover. If anyone else is interested, please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jul 15, 2013)

These are very nice, BreakingMyself. There is a feeling of desolation throughout all of them. But what is really interesting is that, out of all these structures, I don't think any of them were meant to be. They became desolate all by themselves. In a kind of sad, but beautiful way. Sorry. I'm rambling. Very good pics. (^.^)


----------



## lightzonlycast (Jul 16, 2013)

3,5, and 6 really impress me. I love the creepy vibes of all of them! 5 is really unique to me. The different pieces just seem so out of place in it. I can't really explain it much more than that!


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks WechtleinUns & lightzonlycast!


----------

